# 2009 Yaurd Haunt : spiders!



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

This year I'm going to actually be prepared, work on props and have a theme! Or at least that's the plan. 

THE THEME : Spiders

I have some static props lined up (no motions, the only thing I've ever built for Halloween was a fog chiller which i made to fail miserably. i underestimated the importance of the 6 inch rule but i am really inexperienced in the prop making department) for me to make. One which is in progress is a paper mache roof spider (Spider Plans)

other "how to"s that i want to use to make props are : 

Mlspiders01
Mspiders01
Spiderweb Plans
Spider Prop
Spider's Victim
Spider egg sac - Halloween Forum

Voodoo's spider egg sack is just plain amazing but i want to do the sac on a larger scale like someone else did and i think the ping pong balls are to proportionally small. Any suggestions on better balls? who knows, it might work. I would love it if anyone has suggestions or can duplicate http://www.spiderzrule.com/spider308/Wolf Spider with babies 4-23-08 1.JPG (that's a wolf spider carrying her young) then would be an amazing prop to use. 

I figured spiders would be a good theme to use because there are lots of easy props, it's an actual theme and what haunt can't get better with a few spiders?

Also, can anyone get me a good scare for it? If i can't find one i'm just going to have to use a leaf blower. (turn it on and the noise scares them. a surprisingly effective scare)


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds like you've definitely got a good start. I really like the spider egg idea. You could look at a $ store for some whiffle balls if you're looking for something bigger. I just hope some arachnophobics don't show up!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

but that's half the fun! i got suggested to use foam balls but i think it might be to expensive so i'll have to shop around.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

There's a "Halloween Props" folder here that may be a better place to post your request.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Cadaverino said:


> There's a "Halloween Props" folder here that may be a better place to post your request.


i thought about putting this thread there but i thought that this place would be more appropriate because the thread isn't just about the props (at least it's not supposed to be)


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked up one of these at Toys R Us on sale: The National Geographic Online Store - National Geographic Remote-controlled Tarantula

I stuck it inside a box with a door, and labeled it Fido, placed next to my door. When TOTs would show up I would tell them to make sure not to step on Fido. They would look down at the box, and just when they would bend over to get a closer look I had him come scurrying out. Scared the parents more than anything.

I would also consider finding some sort of sound affect of "things" scurrying around. That on top of all the spiders would leave me checking over my shoulder for creepy crawlies.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

the spider is cheaper than i had expected but 25 might still be too much but i like it. i might get it but couldn't the same effect be achieved with a fake spider and fishing string?


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 8, 2009)

You could mount the spider to a rc car and chase the kids in the driveway!!!!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

HauntDaddy said:


> You could mount the spider to a rc car and chase the kids in the driveway!!!!


lol, i'll have to see if i can get my rc working. lol, it would be weird looking.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a scare for spiders?0


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Spider room*

I love your ideas on making the web, and love it on the outside of house! So far I am just doing the whole basement with everything spiders. The large webs and battery operated spiders. The spider collections, the cocoon, and I need to make some of those spider eggs! No body is going to want to go down stairs. The beer keg for the adult party will have to be there.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I did a spider room. The walls were first covered in black weed-blocker cloth, then a layer of jute netting, then a layer of tattered cheesecloth and finally webs. That gives you a good 'cocoon' feeling. The entire area was lit up with two strobe lights. I had spider larval balls hanging from the ceiling plus a giant roach cocooned. I hung a 6-foot spider from the ceiling that they had to walk under. Behind the spider was an animated victim wiggling in his cocoon and finally a drop-down spider drops from above. Not super-scary but creeped as all get out. 

The video I made that has the room in it is, unfortunately, my entire haunt. So FF to the 1:38 mark to see my "Spider Room."

YouTube - Halloween 2008


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

i'll have to try that for the walls. where did you get your jumbo spider and drop spider? (btw, great spider room)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I got the jumbo spider at Party America at their after-Halloween sale. The drop-down spider I got at Michaels last year. I really like that guy! 

That jumbo spider has been a mainstay at my haunt. He's been used in several different ways. Here it is several years ago on the front lawn:













I have another spider too. He's one of my favorites. A tarantula that also makes an appearance every year. Here he is as the Terra Queen's pet. He is under a propped-up pallet and guards the sidewalk:













And here he is a few years back:


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*ACK!* Call the Orkin man!!!!!!!!

Very creepy theme, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was about to say the animated cocoon would be nice, all you have to do is take the cheap spider web stuff and place it around those zombie in a body bag props from Wal-mart. Either that or K-mart had a spider egg nest that shook last year. It even had baby spiders on the outside that have red LED eyes.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Tera, great pics. I especially like the one with the tiki torches and the first one looks awesome as well. Lol, i hope that I'll be able to your level eventually.

Ween12amEternal, I can't wait either.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's some shots from my spider room. In 3 you can also see the spiderweb curtains. I didn't get a shot of the ceiling, but it has spiders, webs and a victim, too.

Nice video, Terra!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

MLuther said:


> the spider is cheaper than i had expected but 25 might still be too much but i like it. i might get it but couldn't the same effect be achieved with a fake spider and fishing string?


Sure. But with this one you get a spider that can move in multiple directions, and the legs also move. Personally, im kind of a cheap bastard, and I wouldnt pay full price for something like this. Finding it half off was just a great scenario for me.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

if i get some cash burning a hole in my pocket i might buy the spider (their out of it from popular demand and it sounds good. i might be able to get it though)

Nice pics, i especially like the last one.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pics Skulkin. I really like the blacklight effect with spiders better than the strobe I did with mine. Also that last spider is wicked!

I agree with Bubbles, it's far better to get the props half off. That's how I got the jumbo spider and the drop-down one. Don't think I would have gotten them otherwise.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

i wanted to go shopping the say after Halloween but was unable to. i was able to the day after the day after but they had already sent all their stuff back. I was not happy. I suppose the only choice i have is to stay vigilant.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MLuther, curious how long it took you to weave your spider's web?

Last year Costco had a terrific giant spider I was eyeing but it sold out within the first week or so and I didn't even have a chance to look at it again let alone see it if got marked down. I think yours look great BTW.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

lol, i didn't make those. intended to use those guides to make them though. i'll let you know when i get around to make them though.




woot for just finding out i have to spend 30 bucks on sealant for all my props except the webs!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

I just thought of a new prop idea for my spider haunt. using a wiper motor i could rig up a spider and make it go up and down and up and down and.....................(does anyone know why the forums won't let me edit my posts on here?)(except for apparently this one)


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*spiders*

Spider pods were made of grocery store bags stuffed with pine cones, tied up and placed inside a knee high, then wrapped with webbing and tied up. We glued spiders on the outside. The yellow color we added at the last minute to get it to glow better under the black light. We were trying to be cheap. Pine cones/bags were free, knee highs were .25 cent a pair from walmart.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=793&pictureid=9118

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=793&pictureid=9121

We hid an actor inside the box to come out and scare the kids as they walked through. There was also a sound activated drop down spider that came down right in front of their heads. We also had a motion/sound activated cocoon that moaned and wiggled.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=793&pictureid=9119


It's simple. We just ran out of time. We can play on the idea some more for this year.

HTH
Kaye


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

My parents will be getting join compound for some holes in our walls and i'm going to use the rest of the joint compound to do the spider egg sacs.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice idea Halloween Mom! 

Depending on how large you want it, I guess you could use the small inflatable bouncy balls you can buy at walmart.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

isn't she pretty?


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

MLuther said:


> I just thought of a new prop idea for my spider haunt. using a wiper motor i could rig up a spider and make it go up and down and up and down and.....................(does anyone know why the forums won't let me edit my posts on here?)(except for apparently this one)


You could make like a flying crank ghost rig and have a few spiders going up or down. The other option would be to make a dangling crank spider like this.



Here's a pic of the giant web we built using 1/2" rope. It's approx. 12' x 12' in size. 

Every year my neighbor seems to find a big ole stuffed animal someone is throwing out and ties it up in the web for Halloween. Last year we found a big Winnie the Pooh tied up in the web as the spider victim.


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

i had thought of the dangling crank spider but i hadn't thought of multiple. lol, i'll have to try the stuffed animal thing.


----------

